# Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?



## BartholomO (10. Juli 2013)

*Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*

Hi Leute, wollte mich mir hier mal erkundigen ob mir bei meiner jemand helfen kann. Habe mir vor kurzem L4D2 gekauft, in Deutschland ganz normal, da ich aber gemerkt habe dass das Game Cut ist und da schon einiges gecuttet wurde habe ich im Internet nach einer Lösung gesucht. Schnell hab ich Wege gefunden über die man L4D2 von Cut zu Uncut machen könnte, nämlich indem man in einer Textdatei im Ordner eine Zahl umändert (APPID). 

Da ich aber sehr vorsichtig bin was meinen Steam Acc angeht, wollte ich mich vorher lieber mal erkundigen ob sowas denn erlaub ist, hatte nämlich vor mit 4 Freunden die Kampagne über ein LAN Netzwerk zu zocken, die würden alle die gleiche Änderung mit der APPID durchführen. Frage mich nur ob sowas denn legal bzw. erlaubt sein kann, da man damit ja einen Schutz umgeht. Aber andererseits solange man nicht auf einen Offiziellen öffentlichen Server dann geht und da Cheatet sollte es ja eigentlich auch nichts machen oder? Wäre halt ziemlich doof wenn aufeinmal mein ganzer Acc mit allen Games gesperrt wäre, drum hab ich gemeint ich frag lieber vorher hier nach.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*

Las die finger von der Appid das ist damals schon in die Hose gegangen und geht heute genauso in die hose. Was soviel heisst wie das du dafür definitiv einen VAC Ban bekommst.

Suche nach dem L4D2 Uncut Patch und nutzt den der ist erlaubt


----------



## BartholomO (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*

Danke für die Antwort, was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde, wenn Steam z. B. sieht dass man eben die APPID geändert hat und die einem dann einen VAC Ban geben wollen, wird dann nur das Game gesperrt bzw. gebannt oder kann es passieren dass der ganze ACC komplett gesperrt wird? (Können sie meiner Meinung nach ja nicht machen, den komplett Bannen für immer, man hat immerhin viel Geld investiert)


----------



## Isrian (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*

Soweit ich weiß, ist man dann nur von VAC-sicheren Servern in Multiplayerspielen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Shona (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde, wenn Steam z. B. sieht dass man eben die APPID geändert hat und die einem dann einen VAC Ban geben wollen, wird dann nur das Game gesperrt bzw. gebannt oder kann es passieren dass der ganze ACC komplett gesperrt wird? (Können sie meiner Meinung nach ja nicht machen, den komplett Bannen für immer, man hat immerhin viel Geld investiert)


 Siehe unten 


Isrian schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist man dann nur von VAC-sicheren Servern in Multiplayerspielen ausgeschlossen.


Die ist korrekt einen kompletten Account ban gibt es so nicht mehr aber es gibt ihn noch und es gibt unterschiedliche bans bei Steam bzw. einige gab es mal.

1. Game Ban = Man kann ein MP Spiel nur noch im SP spielen oder auf nicht VAC geschützen Servern
2. Engine Ban = Man kann kein Spiel mehr im MP spielen das die selbe Engine nutzt. Beispiel CSS, L4D, L4D2 also alle mit der Source Engine ( Gab es mal aber ob es den noch gibt beweifle ich wenn ich die Steam FAQ richtig gelesen habe)
3. Account Ban = Die ist der angesprochene Ban und ihn gibt es noch nur nicht mehr so hart wie früher. Wenn man einen Account Ban hat kann man kein Spiel mehr im MP spielen, die Community nicht mehr nutzen und auch nichts mehr im Store kaufen. 

Ansich ist es aber egal was für einen Ban man hat und im welchem Spiel den man sieht es in deinem Account bzw. deinem Steam Profil wenn man eins hat und es öffentlich ist. Dort steht zwar nicht in welchem Spiel man diesen hat aber es reicht schon wenn dies da steht um ewig als Cheater angesehen zu werden.


----------



## BartholomO (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*

Ok danke für die Antwort.

Jetzt hab ich nochmal eine Frage und zwar wie ist des wenn man jemanden in Österreich kennt der es einem kaufen könnte und dann giften könnte, dann hat man ja normalerweise auch die uncut, wie funktioniert des dann wenn ich schon die Cut Version in der Bibliothek habe, wird die dann ersetzt oder bekomm ich 2 verschiedene Versionen? Oder muss ich erst bei Steam fragen ob die des Game rauslöschen?


----------



## Shona (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich nochmal eine Frage und zwar wie ist des wenn man jemanden in Österreich kennt der es einem kaufen könnte und dann giften könnte, dann hat man ja normalerweise auch die uncut, wie funktioniert des dann wenn ich schon die Cut Version in der Bibliothek habe, wird die dann ersetzt oder bekomm ich 2 verschiedene Versionen? Oder muss ich erst bei Steam fragen ob die des Game rauslöschen?


Du musst es in dein Inventar legen bzw. da kommt es automatisch hin danach musst du ein Support ticket eröffnen und fragen ob sie die beiden austauschen könnten.

Solltest du L4D2 in dem letzten 60 Tagen bei steam gekauft haben kann es sogar sein das du dafür auch dein geld wiederbekommst, aber diese Information wurde mir 2008 als Antwort gegeben und somit weiss ich nicht ob diese noch stimmt


----------



## BartholomO (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*

Ok danke nochmal, also hab auch den Steam Support mal angeschrieben wegen der VAC Ban Sache, was da passieren könnte und ob es erlaubt ist die APPID zu ändern, als Antwort hab ich des bekommen:

Hallo BartholomO,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.

Wir prüfen leider keine Software von Drittanbietern auf VAC  Kompatibilität. Jegliche Nutzung von Software in Verbindung mit Steam  geschieht auf Ihre eigene Verantwortung.

Das VAC System generiert keine Falschmeldungen und nur Cheats  (Modifikationen die einem Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen  Spielern verschaffen) lösen einen VAC-Bann aus.

Bitte wenden Sie sich bei Fragen an den Hersteller der Software.

Für weitere Informationen über das VAC System folgen Sie bitte diesem Link:

Title: Valve Anti-Cheat System (VAC)
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7849-RADZ-6869


Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team


Aber eigentlich ist es ja keine Software wenn man die APPID verändert, aber ich lass es lieber mit mal mit der APPID, man weiß ja nie was passiert.


----------



## Shona (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam APPID (VAC deaktvieren) ändern erlaubt?*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Ok danke nochmal, also hab auch den Steam Support mal angeschrieben wegen der VAC Ban Sache, was da passieren könnte und ob es erlaubt ist die APPID zu ändern, als Antwort hab ich des bekommen:
> 
> Hallo BartholomO,
> 
> ...


Das ist einen Standart Antwort von einem Bot


----------

